

BLAKE2: “Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger” Than MD5 - nagriar
https://leastauthority.com/blog/BLAKE2-harder-better-faster-stronger-than-MD5.html#

======
gus_massa
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7446320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7446320)
(105 points, 22 hours ago, 57 comments)

